# how to use bushmaster by humboldt



## nickandcj (Mar 28, 2010)

so i have been doing this for a while and know pretty much what i am doing but i have recently decided to increase my veg stage for a bigger yeild but i use a closet space and theres no way for me to raise my lights and i have a friend who uses this but he says its easy to kill your plants with but also says if you can figure it out then it will stop the vertical growth of the plants and put more energy into bud production...that being said i use soil and mainly fox farm nutes so does anyone have any tips on how i can start using this stuff without killing my crop?


----------



## lowpro88 (Mar 28, 2010)

just look at the side of the bottle it has directions and i used them didnt kill my plants and worked great it makes the spacing inbetween banching smallther therefore more buds in the end.


----------



## BongAndABlence (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah the purple max and snow storm r great too tons of resin production and harder flowers!


----------



## nickandcj (Mar 29, 2010)

cool thanks ill keep those in mind but what i was wondering was do you really only use the nutes 3-4 times and then just continue with regular nutes? because i kinda just figured you would have to water it with that everytime....and if so should i mix it with my nutes or just plain water?


----------



## lowpro88 (Mar 29, 2010)

nickandcj said:


> cool thanks ill keep those in mind but what i was wondering was do you really only use the nutes 3-4 times and then just continue with regular nutes? because i kinda just figured you would have to water it with that everytime....and if so should i mix it with my nutes or just plain water?


i was asking my local hydro store owner about that and he said that there is something in the bushmasters that changes how the plant will grow for its life and you do really only use it 4 times he was showing me the results on his tomatoes and it does show a huge difference. 

you may want to just watch and after a while if the branches are spacing out again just cycle it back in and its cool to mix with your nutes.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 29, 2010)

nickandcj said:


> cool thanks ill keep those in mind but what i was wondering was do you really only use the nutes 3-4 times and then just continue with regular nutes? because i kinda just figured you would have to water it with that everytime....and if so should i mix it with my nutes or just plain water?


much better results if you use only one or the other. im 3 weeks into flowering and they look great. I harvest every 6 weeks because of the snow storm


----------



## mr.smileyface (Mar 29, 2010)

I use TOPLOAD specialty fertilizer. Its similar to bushmaster. Keeps them from streching to the light.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 29, 2010)

MrStickyScissors said:


> much better results if you use only one or the other. im 3 weeks into flowering and they look great. I harvest every 6 weeks because of the snow storm


36 plants 4 one thousand watt light. 4 and a half pound yield. thanks to snow storm and age old bloom


----------



## mr.smileyface (Mar 29, 2010)

Use with kelp for better results.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Mar 29, 2010)

MrStickyScissors said:


> 36 plants 4 one thousand watt light. 4 and a half pound yield. thanks to snow storm and age old bloom


 I keep mine smaller and do 75 for 1000. Im thinking of switching to two 600's


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 29, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> I keep mine smaller and do 75 for 1000. Im thinking of switching to two 600's


why 600's? cause of the spread?


----------



## nickandcj (Apr 1, 2010)

thank you everyone for the replies, if your still looking at this thread sorry it took a minute me internet was down but, thanks for the info i watered a few times now and they look great....but i also have some questions, how long is your veg stage to have 36 - 75 per one 1000? my sog puts 30 in my flower at a time and i have one 1000hps in there and was going to put another but my veg is an 8 week cycle of its own so theyre fairly big when they go in so do you just have a shorter crop or do you think ones enough for mine? also what is the purpose of the snow storm and age old bloom? faster bud and trich production? thanks again for any and all replies...


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 1, 2010)

nickandcj said:


> thank you everyone for the replies, if your still looking at this thread sorry it took a minute me internet was down but, thanks for the info i watered a few times now and they look great....but i also have some questions, how long is your veg stage to have 36 - 75 per one 1000? my sog puts 30 in my flower at a time and i have one 1000hps in there and was going to put another but my veg is an 8 week cycle of its own so theyre fairly big when they go in so do you just have a shorter crop or do you think ones enough for mine? also what is the purpose of the snow storm and age old bloom? faster bud and trich production? thanks again for any and all replies...


ok search up 'Northern Grower" on google. I copyed him. I have a V garden. I veg for 1 week to build a rootsystem. I use both sides of the light bulb to get gram per watt +
Im not familyar with that strain.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 1, 2010)

MrStickyScissors said:


> why 600's? cause of the spread?


More light per watt at one foot away.
1000hps= 140000 lumens
600hps= 90,000lumens
Now two for the price of one = 200 more watts but with the added 40,000extra lumen. 
With the 600s i can bring the plants closer to the bulbs. ANd have yes have more spread


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a set of detailed directions for Bushmaster , it is different form my label!
http://www.bghydro.com/mmbgh/Others/Bush Master Instructions.pdf

Good Luck!
PS you can check out this other thread I started as well @
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/310897-updated-humboldt-countys-own-gravity.html


----------

